
Netmap – Fast packet I/O framework - fitzwatermellow
http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/
======
lukego
I am warming up to netmap but I want to deploy on Linux without distributing a
kernel module.

Snabb Switch still uses its own built-in device drivers but if that was not an
option I reckon we would be more likely to adopt netmap than DPDK because it
is so much simpler.

~~~
majke
From:
[https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/396713/](https://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/396713/)

    
    
      From: Daniel Borkmann
      ...
      With 1 core netmap does 10G line-rate on 64b; I don't
      know their numbers on 40G when run on decent hardware though.
    

So looks like netmap has not only nice API, driver-specific code is trivial,
but also the performance might be good. If only netmap could do the
"bifurcated driver" use case!

------
acd
Also check out Vale high performance network stack by the same group.

[http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/](http://info.iet.unipi.it/~luigi/netmap/)

------
brobinson
I've seen netmap referenced occasionally over the years, but I've never
actually seen anyone using it in the real world. Anyone have any links to
projects/companies which use it?

~~~
feld
Probably because it's in use on BSD-based network appliances you don't have
access to look inside. It would be great for anti-DDoS and IPS/IDS devices.

